# Grandview 6/11/06



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Well I took a trip today aboard DB77's new ride along with skffisher today for Cobia at Grandview.

Put in at Wallace's at 6:30am with intentions to go to Bluefish Rock, but it was blowing a bit too much for that in our boat. Bucket was in another boat, and put in at the same time. Headed out and drifted a bit picking up some live bait (small spot, croaker, and roundhead) for use later in the day. Wind didn't seem like it was going to help us out much, so we made a call and went over to Grandview and set up anchor. Surpisingly we were ok anchored up and were not taking on any waves to speak of.

Started the Chum train with two chum bags, one up one down, and an oil slick for good measure as well. First hour, nada, then a bit after that DB77 gets a small run which turned out to be a skate. After that Skffisher got a cownose, then a small 3ft shark. All this within a 20 minute window, hmmm maybe it's going to turn on. 

Two more hours pass and changed out the chumbags. Kept chumming to no avail, then the wind died down a bit and it started looking good. Live Baits being floated behind the boat, Live baits on the bottom, and fresh cut bait on the bottom as well.

Another hour goes by and nothing, but a sea turtle sighting. I then missed a small run (ray or small shark I assume), and then skffisher hooks up a ray. The ray goes right for the anchor line and it was a direct hit. As the anchor line is slicing in half, we manged to cut it and save the anchor, as well as land the ray and release it. 

8 hours out there today and just critters to show for it! Oh, well it was fishing and we were having a good time. Did hear of a few at BF Rock, and one lost at GV, but that was it.

Thanks for the ride DB77 and out till next time.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

At least yall could anchor up ! Capt.'s boat would have takin'em over the bow AKA swamped us  Capt. knew it so we did the slow drift thing to no cobe avail. I hope he moves up to that 23 footer he's flirting with  

Plenty of small croaker and spot so no wonder the cobes are there right now. Once again bloodworm fish bite wore'em out even included a 17" flounder 

Go ho'in,

`bucket

Nice boat John Boy


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*?*

Do u guys fish for anything else while your Cobe fishing? Spot croaker flounder etc......

just got me a 22' WA is y im asking and my azz is cranking to go


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You can, but we were anchored up.

We dropped over a few bottom rigs and caught some fresh live bait here and there.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

How long does it take from dandy point to get in that fishing area?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

????? No Idea!

Maybe someone else can help you out on that!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Thanks Dixie*



Dixie719 said:


> You can, but we were anchored up.
> 
> We dropped over a few bottom rigs and caught some fresh live bait here and there.



Was curious about getting the live bait too. i take some xtra rods fer that 


i think ill try my luck tomorrow sat out past BF rock somewhere with all the other idiots 

im sure it will be packed


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bottomrig said:


> How long does it take from dandy point to get in that fishing area?


Depends on your boat speed and chop at the time.
Takes me about 20 -25 min. on a good day. unless I stop to catch some croakers for bait in the back river.
Oh and watch out for the crab pots and other boats that have chum slicks set up to cobia fish . Give them plenty of room.They get upset if you cut tru their slick.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------

